# Who is the most powerful movie character?



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 28, 2011)

As of now, is there a movie character that could be considered to be the most powerful one?


----------



## Furious George (Sep 28, 2011)

This guys a contender. 1:06 and on.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 28, 2011)

Morgan Freeman.


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2011)

Anyone who has ever played Jesus, God, or the Devil.

Also Darth Vader.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 28, 2011)

neo. maybe godzilla


----------



## DominusDeus (Sep 28, 2011)

Pai Mei.
...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 28, 2011)

Obviously John Matrix.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cm-ZrkFap94[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Second John Matrix.


Although Morgan Freeman gives him a run for his money before getting a pipe thrown through him.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 28, 2011)

The World said:


> Anyone who has ever played Jesus, God, or the Devil.



Pretty much.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 28, 2011)

The World said:


> Anyone who has ever played Jesus, God, or the Devil.



You beat me to it.


----------



## The Potential (Sep 28, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Morgan Freeman.





The World said:


> Anyone who has ever played Jesus, God, or the Devil.
> 
> Also Darth Vader.





Gabe said:


> neo. maybe godzilla


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 29, 2011)

Godzilla. Duh


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]LyzIau5dBao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Obviously John Matrix.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cm-ZrkFap94[/YOUTUBE]





CrazyMoronX said:


> Second John Matrix.



thirding John Matrix


----------



## Nello (Oct 1, 2011)

Genie from Aladdin. Until you rub the lamp


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Oct 3, 2011)

Darth Vader, Galactus/Silver Surfer, Matrix Neo, Any other God/high end Reality Warper.


----------



## The Potential (Oct 3, 2011)

Colonello said:


> Genie from Aladdin. Until you rub the lamp



Jafar says hello.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Until you rub his lamp.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Darth Vader, Galactus/Silver Surfer, Matrix Neo, Any other God/high end Reality Warper.



Galactus? The cloud of space debris that didn't do anything at all? All you need is a big enough vacuum and anyone can solo.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 3, 2011)

Spawn isn't it?


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 4, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Morgan Freeman.



^

Especially since he actually played God.


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Huntress (Oct 4, 2011)

^ lol penis


----------

